# A great myth of Sodium Lauryl Sulfate (Sodium Dodecyl Sulfate) and Sodium Laureth Sulfate(Sodium Lauryl Ether Sulfate).



## MakeupCritic (Jun 27, 2011)

What is your opinion about Sodium Lauryl Sulfate (Sodium Dodecyl Sulfate) and Sodium Laureth Sulfate(Sodium Lauryl Ether Sulfate) in shampoos? I personally think that this is a great myth about terrible harmfulness of this ingredients. It is just a trick to sell as '100 % natural' shampoos.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 28, 2011)

I have no qualms about using these products. Shampoos containing these ingredients are sold daily in both Canada and the US. If the FDA and Health Canada don't see a problem, then maybe there is none.

I do agree that "natural" hair care products - by the way there is no such thing - do their best to market their products by slamming products containing Sodium Lauryl Sulfate (Sodium Dodecyl Sulfate) and Sodium Laureth Sulfate(Sodium Lauryl Ether Sulfate).


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't use SLS in toothpastes just because I'm prone to canker sores and those are a trigger for them.  Other than that I go with what smells &amp; feels good on my skin. I don't have any problems using products with that in them. There are so many additives to foods and every day products that "could" cause illness that its pretty much impossible to eliminate them completely. I do my best with food, but when it comes to skin care it can get pretty crazy in cost.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 28, 2011)

SLS, if you look up in chemical dictionnaries, is an irritant, and drying, especially in repeated use, and considering you wash your body, your hands and your hair on a regular basis, i confirm it is in my case. This one is no longer welcome at home.

Sodium lauryl sulfate is supposed to be less irritating and drying, and is accepted in "natural" products. I have my pros and cons for this one. It really depends on the other ingredients. If your bodywash contains other moisturising ingredients, it will probably be ok. If not, better not use it.

I tend to buy rather than make my own showergel, i try to avoid the lauryl version as much as i can, but sometimes the selection of real natural/organic products is limited, so i have to pick the most acceptable.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 29, 2011)

I dunno how I feel, cuz most soaps/cleansers dry my skin out further, while I could tolerate others like Cetaphil.


----------



## VeryKinkyGirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I know it is drying to curly hair...which is why I avoid it.


----------



## MakeupCritic (Jul 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *VeryKinkyGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it is drying to curly hair...which is why I avoid it.


You can use co-washing method for curly hair.


----------



## chichichobits (Jul 23, 2011)

I notice everyone is coming out with sulfate free shampoos. I just purchased the Organix Morrocan Oil Shampoo and it does the job. I don't really feel a difference when I use regular shampoo. I usually don't care what I use to wash my hair I'm more concerned with buying a great conditioner.


----------



## DamnItNanet (Jul 26, 2011)

It dries out your scalp and strips your colour faster. I work with Hair Stylists so that's how I found out. It's the chemical that makes products sudsy/bubble so it's in there for purely aesthetic reasons and doesn't really need to be there in such high quantities like it is in drugstore hair care.


----------

